# Cabo 10/21-10/26 1BR wanted



## calgal (Sep 17, 2013)

cabo area 10/21-10/26.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you checked out the getaway weeks on RCI II DAE SFX? This might be during the Bisbee, but I would think closer to date something would appear. If you do not access PM me and I will check it out.


----------



## swsc16 (Sep 23, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## calgal (Sep 23, 2013)

I ended up booking a week with RCI. Thanks.


----------

